# Epson Durabrite Ultra, CISS pigment



## MASerrano (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all... I own a C87 and do not know if this is the C88+ version of HK. Anyway, It says it uses Durabrite Ultra Inks, but whenever I buy a new cartridge, it doesn't say anywhere in the box that it is Durabrite Ultra. There's just a picture of a turtle in there. The other inks from the other models indicate that they are Durabrite inks except the ones for the C87. Anyway, I asked some of the shop here and some of them say there is no Durabrite for C87, and some of them say that it is Durabrite, it just doesn't say in the box (cartridge box). Honestly, I think they are confused too. But there is a Durabrite logo on C87 which means it does use them.

Now another question, Can I use any brand of CISS for heat transfers? I know I have to use pigment inks, but am I gonna miss out a lot if replace the Durabrite inks? Will the ordinary pigment fade faster than the Durabrite? How about cracks on washes? And the differences of theses two inks on light transfer paper and Opaque paper?

Thanks in advance.
Godbless


----------



## MASerrano (Nov 9, 2006)

Can anyone please help? At least to the pigment question? I wanna know if I could use any brand of pigment ink for my CISS. Please?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

What is a Ciss first. Your unit is a durabrite printer . In other countries they change the model number because the power supply is different in other countries. If you buy ink with the turtle and it has your printer number on it then it is going to be durabright ink because that is all epson will allow to fit into your model from epson. If you buy another brand of ink and it says it will fit into your unit and it is not Epson it is not going to be durabright inks. Durabright and Durabright Ultra which is the new formulation for glossier prints on paper will work the same on fabric. The fading and washing factor will be the same. Lou (Former Epson demo rep.)


----------



## MASerrano (Nov 9, 2006)

Badalou, thanks for replying. I've read a lot of your posts and watched your videos. CISS= Continued Ink Supply. Isn't that the term you us up there too? Your answer is mainly common sense and it did come to me. But coming from a former Epson demo rep., I have no doubts now.

I was asking about the fading and washing factor between Durabrite inks and other brand pigment inks. Have you used other brands of pigment inks other than MagicMix?


----------

